# AV Business Management Software



## CreativeSPFX (Dec 13, 2014)

We're in the process of developing cloud-based business management software for the AV, fireworks, and production industries. I've owned a mid-sized fireworks and special effects company for 8 years, but am also a partner in a business tech consulting company. We haven't been able to find a great business software solution for these industries, so we set out to build our own and make it commercially available. 

The following are some of the features we've really focused on:

*CRM* (manage customers, accounts, and potential sales)
*Equipment Management* (reserve racks, firing systems, etc. for a specific date range)
*Check In/Out *(know what gear has been where and when)
*Venue Management* (track the specifics of each venue)
*Staffing *(schedule crew/technicians and make sure they have all the details they need)

I'm looking for others with knowledge in the AV production and rental business that would be interested in being Beta testers and/or providing feedback. Please send me a PM or email David [at] RosetreeSolutions.com, if interested.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 13, 2014)

CreativeSPFX said:


> We're in the process of developing cloud-based business management software for the AV, fireworks, and production industries. I've owned a mid-sized fireworks and special effects company for 8 years, but am also a partner in a business tech consulting company. We haven't been able to find a great business software solution for these industries, so we set out to build our own and make it commercially available.
> 
> The following are some of the features we've really focused on:
> 
> ...



Can't all this just be built in an access DB or an excel spreadsheet?


----------



## CreativeSPFX (Dec 13, 2014)

Amiers said:


> Can't all this just be built in an access DB or an excel spreadsheet?



Amiers- Most smaller organizations can get by with spreadsheets or Access, but when you start needing barcode management, having multiple warehouses, dozens of warehouse employees, and dozens to hundreds of simultaneous events nationwide, etc. you start to outgrow those basic systems. This software would likely be overkill for a smaller company, but for medium to large organizations, it's crucial to staying organized.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Amiers (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah much more. Thanks for the added details.


----------



## robartsd (Dec 15, 2014)

CreativeSPFX said:


> Amiers- Most smaller organizations can get by with spreadsheets or Access, but when you start needing barcode management, having multiple warehouses, dozens of warehouse employees, and dozens to hundreds of simultaneous events nationwide, etc. you start to outgrow those basic systems. This software would likely be overkill for a smaller company, but for medium to large organizations, it's crucial to staying organized.
> 
> Does that make sense?


 
Also if the pricing is right and the software does exactly what is needed it, can be more cost effective to purchase the solution rather than develop your own. I don't imagine smaller companies who have a solution in place would find it worth migrating unless they need to significantly expand features on their current solution. However, a new company or one that has not developed a needed solution could be well served if CreativeSPFX's solution has an appropriate pricing model.


----------



## CreativeSPFX (Dec 15, 2014)

robartsd said:


> Also if the pricing is right and the software does exactly what is needed it, can be more cost effective to purchase the solution rather than develop your own. I don't imagine smaller companies who have a solution in place would find it worth migrating unless they need to significantly expand features on their current solution. However, a new company or one that has not developed a needed solution could be well served if CreativeSPFX's solution has an appropriate pricing model.



Agreed. Most smaller organizations will find it overkill if there's just a few events a year. However, a few years down the road, it might be critical if they're doubling sales and number of events.


----------



## CreativeSPFX (Jul 9, 2015)

We're excited to announce that Cheetah Business Management Software is now offering free 30 day trials. You can sign up at www.cheetahbms.com/trial

Also, check out this quick feature overview:


----------



## Dane Boulton (Jul 10, 2015)

Have a look at *Podio*
Its a cloud based business/project management solution. It works around building workspaces for either your whole company or if your company is huge workspaces for each division of your company. Within workspaces you add apps to what you need. You can use apps created by others or build apps for exactly what you need. So you could build your own *Venue Management *or *Equipment Management App* with entry fields for all the information you need. Upload boxes for photos, And then you and your employees can access, edit and post to these apps. There are different user levels (Admin, CEO,) Etc. to help choose who can access and edit what.

You would have to look into how it can scale for a business of your size. I currently use it on quite a small scale with my theatre though and love it. We have workspaces for each of our divisions. Audio, Lighting etc. Members who are apart of both can be members of both workspaces. Members who only are apart of one division are only in the one workspace and this works great. we have apps for gear check in, meeting planning, HR rostering and much more and it works great.

Check it out and see if it works for you.
Cheers,
Dane


----------



## CreativeSPFX (Jul 10, 2015)

Dane- Thanks for your recommendation. Podio is a good solution for smaller organizations and nonprofits. We built Cheetah BMS for mid-size to larger companies capable of handling any number of events per week. For example, I don't believe Podio offers barcode scanning for equipment, staff scheduling logic, etc. that is built specifically for the AV and production industry.


----------



## Amiers (Jul 10, 2015)

Congrats on finding your software solution. Looks like a nice little program.


----------



## rphilip (Jul 15, 2015)

Dane Boulton said:


> Have a look at *Podio*
> Its a cloud based business/project management solution. It works around building workspaces for either your whole company or if your company is huge workspaces for each division of your company. Within workspaces you add apps to what you need. You can use apps created by others or build apps for exactly what you need. So you could build your own *Venue Management *or *Equipment Management App* with entry fields for all the information you need. Upload boxes for photos, And then you and your employees can access, edit and post to these apps. There are different user levels (Admin, CEO,) Etc. to help choose who can access and edit what.
> 
> You would have to look into how it can scale for a business of your size. I currently use it on quite a small scale with my theatre though and love it. We have workspaces for each of our divisions. Audio, Lighting etc. Members who are apart of both can be members of both workspaces. Members who only are apart of one division are only in the one workspace and this works great. we have apps for gear check in, meeting planning, HR rostering and much more and it works great.



I'm shopping for an equipment management solution and having looked at Podio I'm not really envisioning how you are using it? Could you perhaps share some screenshots of what you have built?

Thanks

Philip


----------

